# Souris sans fil plus reconnu



## estette (12 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème avec mes souris sans fil, désormais et sans raison apparente mon Imac ne les reconnais plus, je suis contraint de reprendre ma souris filaire.
J'ai réparé mes autorisations mais rien n'y fait. J'ai aussi fait une recherche de périphérie bluetooth sans résultat.
Je ne sais pas si c'est un bug lié à une mise à jour de OS 10.5.6 ?
Qui peut me donner une solution à ce curieux problème.
merci par avance.


----------



## meskh (12 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

Il faudrait que tu en dises plus, notamment : 
      - C'est quoi ton mulot ?
      - Changer les piles ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (12 Janvier 2009)

Est-ce que l'ordi est mis en mode "détéctable"?

Et sinon, tu pourras toujours tenter une MAJ Combo...


----------



## estette (12 Janvier 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Est-ce que l'ordi est mis en mode "détéctable"?
> 
> Et sinon, tu pourras toujours tenter une MAJ Combo...



ça marchait parfaitement jusqu'il y a peu de temps, j'ai bien changé de piles, essayé une autre souris, rien n'y fait. 
C'est quoi mode "détéctable" ? comment faire une maj combo ?
Merci


----------



## marctiger (12 Janvier 2009)

Et dans "Préférences Système/Bluethoot", que dit-il ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (12 Janvier 2009)

Normalement, dans la barre des tâches (la barre grise en haut de l'écran), il y a une icone BlueTooh, lorsqu'on clique dessus, on peut cocher la case "Détéctable".
La MAJ Combo... n'y pensons pas tout de suite


----------



## marctiger (12 Janvier 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Normalement, dans la barre des tâches (la barre grise en haut de l'écran), il y a une icone BlueTooh, lorsqu'on clique dessus, on peut cocher la case "Détéctable".
> La MAJ Combo... n'y pensons pas tout de suite



Encore faut-il que la case "Afficher l'état Bluthoot dans la barre des menus" en-bas à gauche soit cochée.


----------



## Flibust007 (12 Janvier 2009)

Pareil pour moi, quels que soient les ordis et quelles que soient les mighty mouse, et ce depuis la mise à jour récente. Changements de batteries, détections par bluetooth sont inopérants.
Quelques fois, même, elles sont détectées et puis sont "jetées" dès après.

Je coupe puis remets le contact des souris avec plus ou moins de succès.

Un peu ch...t.


----------



## estette (12 Janvier 2009)

marctiger a dit:


> Et dans "Préférences Système/Bluethoot", que dit-il ?



il voit pas la souris. Il voir parcontre mon mobile, donc j'en déduis que le bluethooth fonctionne.
Sur mon ibook la souris fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## marctiger (12 Janvier 2009)

estette a dit:


> il voit pas la souris



Il faut configurer la souris depuis les préférences Bluethoot, même si c'était fait avant, le fait d'avoir changé les piles a sûrement réinitialisé le tout.
Bien-sûr il faut d'abord activer Bluethoot !


----------



## marctiger (12 Janvier 2009)

Voir aussi Aide Bluethoot :

Configuration d'un appareil Bluetooth
Avant d'utiliser un téléphone portable afin de vous connecter à Internet ou partager des informations de contact, des fichiers avec d'autres appareils, ou utiliser un clavier ou une souris équipé de la technologie Bluetooth, vous devez configurer l'appareil pour qu'il fonctionne avec votre ordinateur. Une fois configuré, l'appareil est « jumelé » à votre ordinateur et apparaît dans la sous-fenêtre Appareils des préférences Bluetooth.

Vous ne devez jumeler votre ordinateur avec l'appareil qu'une seule fois. Les appareils restent jumelés jusqu'a ce que vous supprimiez le jumelage.

Pour configurer un appareil Bluetooth :

&#9632;
Sélectionnez « Configurer l'appareil Bluetooth » dans le menu d'état Bluetooth de la barre des menus et suivez les instructions qui s'affichent à l'écran pour le type d'appareil que vous souhaitez configurer.

Si le menu d'état Bluetooth n'apparaît pas dans la barre des menus, ouvrez Préférences Système, puis cliquez sur Bluetooth. Sélectionnez « Afficher l'état Bluetooth dans la barre des menus ».

Pour supprimer le jumelage avec un appareil, ouvrez Préférences Système, puis cliquez sur Bluetooth. Sélectionnez l'appareil que vous souhaitez supprimer dans la liste Appareils, et cliquez sur le bouton Supprimer (-). La prochaine fois que vous voudrez utiliser cet appareil, vous devrez peut-être le jumeler avec votre ordinateur."

Et autres dans la même aide à partir des préférences Bluethoot en cliquant sur le "?' en-bas à droite.


----------

